# "The Legend of the Seahawk"



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

I am extremely excited to announce the release of my book _The Legend of the Seahawk_ in the Kindle Edition at Amazon.com ($2.50)! The paperback will follow shortly.

Owning the Kindle contributed to me getting back to finishing this book, which I started back in 2005. Being a Kindle owner I decided to have it formatted professionally for the Kindle (he did a wonderful job); I like to see our Kindle books formatted properly. It includes all the Kindle navigation capability.

About the book- It is a Mystery Novel with a Paranormal Twist -
In the small Connecticut seaside town of Stuart Cove, David, a young ambitious professional takes a short leave of absence from his job at the New York Daily Press to settle his elderly aunt's affairs after her death. On a visit to the Fishhook Pub, an old fisherman approaches David. This old man has a story to tell-a story about a lighthouse keeper named Danny and the loss of the fishing vessel, Seahawk. She went down during a storm back in 1956, but as the old man says, "That doesn't tell the whole story." David finds his life, and the lives of others, forever changed by this tale and the spirit of the Seahawk's captain, Scott Spear.

This is hot off the press, I can seach on the title and author (Adele Clagett), but not on the ASIN yet, therefore I am not able to insert the picture link to the store. Therefore I have to include this extremely long link instead.

http://www.amazon.com/Legend-Seahawk-ebook/dp/B00305GRW2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1260233264&sr=1-1


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Legend of the Seahawk



















Here you go, Miss Adele. Looks good. Best wishes. Brendan


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Probably not of much interest to those here, but The Legend of the Seahawk was just released in paperback at Amazon.com.

It is not linking up with the Kindle edition yet (hopefully that will correct itself). I releassed the Kindle edition first (of course).


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeay Adele!!! 

Such a great cover!!!!!!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Love your cover and I love mysteries. Sampled the book. One of my New Year's Resolutions is to finish all my samples and buy the ones I like. Be patient, I'll get to your book.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Drawing for a free E-Book version of _The Legend of the Seahawk_. If you are interested, visit my blog to enter. This will be the Smashwords copy which is not the "pretty" Kindle version with cover and Kindle navigation, but it is the content.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Shelby and I would like to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and wonderful Holiday.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

And a Merry Christmas to you, too!  I'm enjoying 'Seahawk'.  You know it's my cup of tea!!    Lighthouses, ghosts, romance...


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

mamiller said:


> And a Merry Christmas to you, too! I'm enjoying 'Seahawk'. You know it's my cup of tea!!  Lighthouses, ghosts, romance...


I'm so glad you are enjoying it - let me know when you finish it.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I finished it.    Great job, Adele!!  You have very vivid imagery that makes the reader see what you see.

    And a Merry Christmas to you and Shelby too!


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I finished it.  Great job, Adele!! You have very vivid imagery that makes the reader see what you see.
> 
> And a Merry Christmas to you and Shelby too!


I am so glad you liked it! You did help inspire me to finish it.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, Adele! Looks like I've got another 'Cove' book to read.  I read your description and sampled and saw the word cove in there and ship's captain and pub and well... I was hooked! (Pardon the pun. ) I had to buy it, but I'll be a while getting to it.  I already read Maureen's WT and will also be starting on Victory Cove, so I've got a lot of reading to do.  Loved this thread, too. Very Christmasy and the Santa shot is awesome.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

OliviaD said:


> Hi, Adele! Looks like I've got another 'Cove' book to read. I read your description and sampled and saw the word cove in there and ship's captain and pub and well... I was hooked! (Pardon the pun. ) I had to buy it, but I'll be a while getting to it. I already read Maureen's WT and will also be starting on Victory Cove, so I've got a lot of reading to do. Loved this thread, too. Very Christmasy and the Santa shot is awesome.


OliviaD - Thank you - I certainly hope you enjoy it. Personally I like the seaside town stories; although in this case the story came to me in a dream so I did not "plan" it (so to speak).

I will be adding the Victory Cove to my reading list as well.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Here's a snippet from The Legend of the Seahawk -

“Have a seat, Jim. Why don’t ya join me for a cup of joe?”
  Removing his baseball cap and placing it on the kitchen table, Jim replied, “It’s four thirty in the afternoon. How about a beer instead?”
  “Can’t do that. I’m still on duty, but you’re welcome to one.”
  “You’re always on duty, Danny.”
  Danny reached into the fridge, brought out a bottle of Budweiser, and handed it to Jim. He then grabbed the kettle on the stove, gave it a shake to confirm it had a sufficient amount of water, set it on the stove, and turned up the flame. 
  “So, when they gettin' back from their honeymoon?”
  “Sunday night some time,” Danny responded, taking a stained off-white porcelain coffee mug from the cabinet and placing it on the table. He reached into a drawer, pulled out a bottlecap opener, and slid it across the table, at the same time falling onto the opposite chair across from Jim.
  “Not much time for a honeymoon,” said Mr. Kessler.
   Mr. Kessler was a big man, emphasized in the small kitchen. His complexion permanently darkened by years at sea, had deep lines, with an expression of one who is tired. He had been a fisherman all his life. In his younger days, he crewed on the offshore draggers and was out for days at a time, keeping him away from his family. However, it was for his family that he fished. They went out in all weather, passing the time until they reached the fishing site....


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

For those of you who have read The Legend of the Seahawk - I thank you and want to mention that I welcome Amazon reviews.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Made my day! 

I was thrilled to see this 5-star review on Amazon for my book - I'm doing the happy dance!!

_I bought this book for my Kindle after reading a blurb about it. This is a great story set in a small fishing village. The village boasts a decommissioned lighthouse that now offers tours of the keepers living area and the lighthouse itself. The lighthouse is at the heart of the mystery.

I enjoyed getting to know the well drawn characters who are immediately likable. The inhabitants of the small fishing village will make you feel welcome from the start. The main characters will engage your interest and never let it go.

I don't want to give away the wonderful plot, so I'll just give a short summary: the village, as all fishing villages, has suffered losses to the sea. The lighthouse boasts a mystery and the main characters are driven to solve it. The love story never stoops to romance-style story telling, it's well done and moves the story along at a brisk pace.

Don't miss out on a wonderful read!_


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Today is sample day for me, ill take a look


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Adele, I just finished your book....  I was one of the winners in your Smashwords giveaway.    I absolutely loved it!  The characters, the location, the mystery, the romance, the sea..........  all wonderful.  It's a great "feel good" book.  

Best wishes on sales for both the ebook and paperback.  You deserve them!


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Dana,
  I'm so glad to hear you enjoyed it.  It was very interesting how the main plot came to me in a dream, and then once I started writing it, it seemed to "write itself".  I'm working out a sequel (not on paper yet).  We'll see....

You found the Greyhound sighting in the book?

Adele


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Please stop by Raven's Lunch With An Author and listen to the interview as she asks me questions about my book and the stories around the story. I should also mention I spend a moment in the interview talking about the Kindle (feel like I'm doing a Kindle commercial).

http://www.womenpower-radio.com/index.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Adele, congrats on the interview!

I've merged your new thread with your existing thread for _The Legend of the Seahawk_ as we request that authors have only one thread per book.  You can add to your thread with news like this (you should bookmark this thread so you can find it again) and change the subject to reflect the latest news by modifying the first post's subject. Let me know if you have any questions.

Congrats again on the interview!

Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderator







_--Betsy & Ann and a couple other KB moderators (not Harvey.)_


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Betsy....

and great photo by the way!  

Adele


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it's not really us....but it works as a stand-in.


Betsy


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

I invite my fellow Kindlers to visit my Blog and listen to a book commercial I just posted, a very talented friend produced this for me. Let me know what you think.

www.mygreypub.com/Blog


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow!  Very professional!    I like it!


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Dana - He has multiple voices including a "sexy" voice, but sine my book isn't a true romance that voice wouldn't have worked as well...but maybe he should do a commercial for one of Maureen Miller's books.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

I welcome you to participate in the April drawing for a free copy (2 copies available) of The _Legend of the Seahawk_. Visit my blog for details -

www.mygreypub.com/Blog

Description - In the small Connecticut seaside town of Stuart Cove, David, a young ambitious professional takes a short leave of absence from his job at the New York Daily Press to settle his elderly aunt's affairs after her death. On a visit to the Fishhook Pub, an old fisherman approaches David. This old man has a story to tell-a story about a lighthouse keeper named Danny and the loss of the fishing vessel, Seahawk. She went down during a storm back in 1956, but as the old man says, "That doesn't tell the whole story." David finds his life, and the lives of others, forever changed by this tale and the spirit of the Seahawk's captain, Scott Spear.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

11 Days Left - to enter a drawing for a free e-book version of "_The Legend of the Seahawk_". If you would like to participate visit my blog. Include in your message "April E-Book Drawing". If selected you will receive a coupon for 100% off an E-Book copy from Smashwords.com.

www.mygreypub.com/Blog


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Adele. . . .I merged your post about the drawing with the existing thread for your book. . .we do ask that authors only have one thread per book.

Ann
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Ann, I wasn't sure if this fell into that category or not.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Annoucements for _The Legend of the Seahawk_ -

Today is the last day for the April Free E-Book Drawing (visit www.mygreypub.com for details)

and if you miss the drawing...the price for the E-Book has dropped to $0.99!


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

I invite you to stop by my blog and "Meet the Characters" of my novel.

www.mygreypub.com/Blog


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

I have also added to my blog, the author interview in four parts (it is a bit long) - for your listening please (if interested).

Part I -


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Drawing for Free E-book
-*August 1st will be the anniversary of the loss of the Seahawk*-

In recognition of this event I am having a drawing for a free e-book version of my book from Smashwords (3 copies available). If you are interested in participating in the drawing please visit my blog at:

http://www.mygreypub.com/Blog

1-minute Book Trailer


----------

